# Working permit on the grounds of financial hardship...with high incom partner.



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear all,

I am on the bridging visa now and i have working permit limitations... But i really want to start working. I do not have any potential employer yet.
I would like to remove working limitation clause from my Bridging visa.
I plan to apply on the grouds of financial hardship...
But my partner is high earner, never thought it will be a problem.
When we applied for our partner visa we showed income statements...

So i am totally frustrated.

Please let me know if you had similar experience and what was the outcome.


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello Alexandra,

I know how you feel as I haven't been working now since September last year...
your partner agreed to supporting you in any needs (especially financial) by signing the application...so even you don't see the financial hardship how should DIAC approve...

do I understand it right that you can work already but only limited hours?...I would suggest to you that you try everything to get a job offer maybe just some part time work for the hours you are allowed to, get your potential employer to write you a letter that he offers you a job and then apply for a change of visa conditions based on that...

I hope this helps and is an option for you

All the best !


----------

